# Our dog doesn't want to walk with me!



## Guen20 (Sep 17, 2020)

Hi everyone,
Now our Guenda Is 5 months old. She developed an incredible bond with my girlfriend and less with me. In the house we play, she seems to be quite ok with me only, even if when my gf is out she starts stressing. Yesterday I took her on a walk alone, at the same park we always go, by car (as we always do). She didn't want to do 2 meters, pulling in the other direction. I got her in my arms, walked a bit in the park, let her free, and she started walking back. I happened other times when I walked her around the house for potty.
I am starting to be hopeless and frankly quite sad, because I want to bond more with her, and she doesn't seem to give me opportunity.
Please let me know if you have any advice, it would be very appreciated!
Ciao

Federico


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi, that must be really hard for you. I’m glad you are able to seek support. I don’t have any evidence-based suggestions, but just a few ideas. I know it’s difficult at the moment, but it would be helpful to get advice from a dog behaviourist. They might even be able to do a FaceTime session (or similar) Could you take Guenda to training or agility classes (just the two of you) where you can provide lots of high value treats and lots of praise. If classes aren’t running you could set up your own. Is guenda motivated by a certain kind of toy/game and could you tap into that? It might be that you and your girlfriend have different things to offer her and she will seek a different relationship with each of you. It might be worth thinking about the times that she does connect with you and build on that type of interaction. Final thought- does she like search (hide and seek) type games- you could start off by making it very easy to find you and get a treat, then make it slightly harder over time so she’s got to search you out and gets a reward each time. Let us know how you get on and what you find works. Good luck.


----------



## Guen20 (Sep 17, 2020)

I tried to connect to a dog behaviorist, let's see..
I can tell we play a lot in the house, and she seems totally fine at times. Even when my gf says things like "where is daddy" she comes and look for me. Then she finds me and back to her, without spending much time even if playing/cuddle/etc...
But the strangest thing is really the walking part, when out of the house it seems like she doesn't trust me. Even with treats, she understand quickly the "buying" and doesn't respond in the way I'm trying to get her.

I'll keep being patient, and ask for expert suggestions..but yeah, it sucks!

Federico


----------



## Mmansf (May 31, 2019)

Our dog used to be like this as a puppy and still is a bit clingy with me. He has improved though and really loves my husband now and happily plays with him for ages and goes on walks without any problems. They cuddle up together on the sofa and everything. Your dog is still very much a baby. Make sure you don't lose heart and keep up with the playing and walking on your own. Maybe try hand feeding your puppy or teaching it some tricks to help with bonding.
Good luck, you'll have a lovely, sociable dog in no time.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Totally agree your pup is only a baby and the world can be a scary place. Lots of training and games together. Go out together with treats and call her backwards and forwards between you so she has fun with you both


----------



## Nikki2640! (Jun 5, 2020)

Guen20 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Now our Guenda Is 5 months old. She developed an incredible bond with my girlfriend and less with me. In the house we play, she seems to be quite ok with me only, even if when my gf is out she starts stressing. Yesterday I took her on a walk alone, at the same park we always go, by car (as we always do). She didn't want to do 2 meters, pulling in the other direction. I got her in my arms, walked a bit in the park, let her free, and she started walking back. I happened other times when I walked her around the house for potty.
> I am starting to be hopeless and frankly quite sad, because I want to bond more with her, and she doesn't seem to give me opportunity.
> Please let me know if you have any advice, it would be very appreciated!
> ...


She is entering adolescence where pups begin challenging things just like kids do at that age. When you give her a command make sure she does it even if it takes a while. When you give up she knows she is 
training you. Good luck


----------



## Guen20 (Sep 17, 2020)

thanks for the advice! it's funny, cause we had couple of weeks of really improved relationship, and now she is kind of going back to my gf. But still, I just want to be patient, we have very good time, we play a lot, she loves to wrestle with me. But when calling, or my gf leaves the area, she follows right away. Let's see...

F


----------

